

Avoid News - tintin
http://dobelli.com/?page_id=827

======
tintin
One thing that struck me:

 _"Out of the approximately 10,000 news stories you have read in the last 12
months, name one that – because you consumed it – allowed you to make a better
decision about a serious matter affecting your life, your career, your
business – compared to what you would have known if you hadn’t swallowed that
morsel of news."_

When I was thinking about all the news I read on HN, for me there was a very
small percentage that really helped me as a developer. But I'm still getting
here more times a day...

